# Please Help!



## mederdoods (Aug 10, 2014)

I am a staff in one clinic working as a staff nurse/receptionist/follow-up clerk/ in sharjah for 1yr and 8mos with an unlimited contract. I have submitted my resignation notice on july 31, 2014 and last day of work is august 31, 2014 it is what i mentioned in the letter and already booked my ticket on sept 4, 2014 without informing my employer because i am booking ticket ahead of time to get cheaper air fare. But the problem is our PRO and accountant is on vacation and cannot process my termination and my manager is telling me to request a rebooking of my ticket latter than sept 4.. maybe around sept 15 or more. Any advice on what to do. I don't have enough money to spend for my extra rent stay and rebooking my ticket..


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Call the MoL to check, but I think the Labor Law says if you cannot afford your repatriation ticket, the company is liable to pay. Once you know this for sure, you can go to your employer and say you can cancel but they will have to buy a new ticket for you to go home.


----------



## mederdoods (Aug 10, 2014)

Ok thanks i will talk first to my manager, then i will cal MOL for advice..


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

mederdoods said:


> Ok thanks i will talk first to my manager, then i will cal MOL for advice..


I would do it the other way round myself. MoL first and then employer. At least you will know your facts when you have a conversation and they will know you know.


----------

